# Another Reason I HATE Paris...



## YvetteJeannine (Feb 10, 2008)

*On Friday, I was with a patient, and she was watching "Ellen"..One of the guests happened to be none other than Paris Hilton. Now, Ellen is an animal lover...so, she was chatting w/ Paris about animals. Then, she asked Paris: "How many animals do you have now, Paris?" Paris hesitated, then said "Oooh, I have about 17 dogs now". Ellen was stunned...she asked Paris why SO many dogs...Paris said something to this effect "Well, they all keep having babies and I keep them".  Ellen was visibly shocked, but, of course had to keep a modicum of decorum..so, she simply said: "Paris, you've GOT to spay and neuter your pets!!". Paris really didn't respond. I was like, you dirty bitch! She's got more money than half of America put together, AND she's got people she can pay to do her 'boring errands' FOR HER, and she can't even be a responsible fucking pet owner!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This pissed me off to NO end, and what's more, she didn't even seem ashamed of herself! That selfish, nasty skank
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a side-note, she also lied to Ellen; several times...When asked if she watched the Super Bowl, she hesitantly said 'Yes', and Ellen pulled it out of her that she was lying. WHY would one lie about that???!!! If you didn't watch the Super Bowl, so what? Who's gonna care? She also lied about something else Ellen pulled outta her..Can't remember what at the moment. Ack. So, she'll LIE about something SO STUPID as watching a football game, nor not..but she's not too ashamed to admit that she doesn't take care of her animals.

People like her should NEVER be allowed to keep living things. Not even a Spider Plant.

God...let's just hope she never breeds!*


----------



## Divinity (Feb 10, 2008)

I can't stand her.  Spoiled brat with NO talent.  How in the world did she get on Ellen, let alone Larry King?  Oh that's right, she had to go to jail.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Feb 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_





  I can't stand her.  Spoiled brat with NO talent.  How in the world did she get on Ellen, let alone Larry King?  Oh that's right, she had to go to jail._

 
*
I guess she was on Ellen promoting her new 'movie'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 10, 2008)

hahaha her new movie tanked so bad!!! I was on tmz.com and they said that it opened in 111 theatres and only sold about $76 worth of tickets at each location!!!!

Pathetic!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 11, 2008)

I feel sorry for her. What a mess!


----------



## redambition (Feb 11, 2008)

that is pathetic and so irresponsible. :|


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_





 I can't stand her. Spoiled brat with NO talent._

 
I agree completely!
I am a huge animal lover myself and get really pissed of to see how people threat their pets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you don't want to take care of them, don't have them! Stupid skank!!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 11, 2008)

I feel ya! I reeeeally don't like her either!


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 11, 2008)

What ever happened to that dog she used to carry around everywhere?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_hahaha her new movie tanked so bad!!! I was on tmz.com and they said that it opened in 111 theatres and only sold about $76 worth of tickets at each location!!!!

Pathetic!!!_

 
ive never even heard of it, waht was it called?


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 12, 2008)

Here is more madness
Stupid bitch left her cat at the vet and forgot to pick it up 

Cat Lady to Paris: I'm Keeping Your Pussy! - TMZ.com - Entertainment News, Celebrity Gossip and Hollywood Rumors


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 12, 2008)

How could she forget her own kitty at the vet is beyond me. It just makes me hate her even more. People like that really should be banned from having pets, children and a drivers licence!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 17, 2008)

I hear Nelson from _The Simpsons _yelling, "HAA HA", as I read this: 

 Quote:

 *Report: Paris Under Investigation for Owning 17 Dogs
Feb. 15, 2008, 6:50 PM EST
MSN Entertainment*

Paris Hilton may be in trouble for owning too many dogs.

The Los Angeles Department of Animal Services paid a visit to Hilton's house earlier this week after they learned that Hilton owned 17 dogs via a complaint, TMZ.com reported.

Neither Hilton, nor her dogs were home when the investigators came to her house, TMZ.com reported.

Hilton made the admission that she owned the dogs on "The Ellen Degeneres Show" on Monday.

"I have 17 dogs — lots," she said. "They all sleep in my bed - well, not all of them, but I let some of them."

It's against the law for a non-breeder to own more than three dogs per address in Los Angeles.

When asked why she had so many dogs, Hilton revealed "they keep having babies, and I feel bad about giving them away."  
 
Dumbass


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 17, 2008)

It's ridiculous. But the stupidity doesn't end there. What pisses me off is when she talks about wanting a baby just because "Nicole has one, so I want one too" and "I think it will make me more responsible." It pisses me off that she talk about having a child like it's no big deal.


----------



## lazytolove (Feb 17, 2008)

haha yes, i watched that show. I think Paris is a beautiful woman but bad personality.


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 17, 2008)

to me she's not even beautiful LOL.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 25, 2008)

Eh, she probably pays someone to take care of her pets. I really can't stand anyone who's famous for doing nothing.


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 25, 2008)

Bleh, I don't think she's pretty.
She should NOT be allowed to have children.
Her kids might keep having babies like her dogs, and she would have to keep all of them. Lol!


----------

